# The meaning behind your name?



## chickenchaser

Hi All, While reading all the posts i have noticed some really fun and different names and was just wondering the meaning behind them. 

I would love you to share,

For example, I'm chickenchaser as this is my nickname at work due to my love of my pet chickens:happydance:

What is yours and why?


----------



## odd_socks

*Mine is kind of obvious  But my dog steals my socks so I end up with odds*


----------



## chickenchaser

odd_socks said:


> *Mine is kind of obvious  But my dog steals my socks so I end up with odds*

:haha:Like it


----------



## SaMa86

Mines just the 1st 2 letters of my 1st name and 1s 2 letters of my surname. unfortunately I'm not creative he he

:blush:


----------



## MammyBoo

mine is because when i found out i was pregnant i became MammyBoo and my hubby is DaddyBoo. got these nicknames of close friends xx


----------



## Beccaboop

I'm obsessed with Betty boop I have collected lots of bits and even have a tattoo of her and my name is becca and when I was little my mum used to call me becky boop but I decided I like becca more than becky so that's where beccaboop comes from


----------



## MackMomma8

My married name is Mack, and everyone already called DH "Mack Daddy", so I figured I'm "Mack Momma" now!! Oh, and 8 is my lucky/favorite number.


----------



## immimx

mine is because my friends son used to call me mim before he could say kim :) the name stuck with all of his family, including the grandperants, so lots of people call me mim now. hence immim= I'm mim and the x is just a kiss...


----------



## PrincessKay

OH calls me his princess :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Mine is REALLY obvious :haha: plus my number is 8 too! I have it put on all my football shirts :D


----------



## cowboys angel

My OH is a cowboy, and he calls me angel.


----------



## BunInTheBelly

Well mine is because of once when OH and I were talking about babies, he said that the term "Bun in the oven" makes no sense because it's in the belly. Hence BunInTheBelly. I guess the "bun" part of it was acceptable to him because Bun could be a nickname. Once we finally get pregnant, I'm pretty sure we're going to call baby "Bun" until we know the gender.


----------



## almostXmagic

well minds kinda lame but its because my life with OH is so close to Magical that its only missing 2 things, a wedding and a baby. hence its almost magic :) and the X is just a kiss thing. lol


----------



## Cassie0454

Mine is my first name and the last four digits of my Nanny's phone number. I just like to use those numbers because it reminds me of her.


----------



## MrsGruffalo

I'm Mrs because I'm married, Gruffalo because it's cool!

Yeah, I just like the Gruffalo :)


----------



## Twag

Mine isn't very creative but T is the 1st letter of my name and Wag is the 1st 3 letters of my married surname hence Twag :)


----------



## Sydd

Mine was a bit of a mistake - was supposed to be lilsydd - sid is my dads nickname and a lot of his mates call me little sid (i'm not actually sure why - as we don't really look anything like each other) but i use lilsydd as a lot of online names - but forgot obv to put lil there..... ahahah


----------



## joannemojo

my first name is joanne and the mojo is from a nickname i was given at work years ago - mojo-jojo

x


----------



## BridieChild

Bridie was my DD's twin sister - I lost her to heart failure at 27wks preg - and Child because, well, I want another child


----------



## w8ing4bean

*i couldnt think of anything so just put this, as when i was pregnant i was waiting for my bean!!*


----------



## chickenchaser

These are great I'm loving them all. So nice to see more behind the name.


----------



## TwinsFanMTB

Mine is pretty simple. I'm a Minnesota Twins fan and a mommy to be.....


----------



## cleckner04

Cleckner is my last name and 04 is the year I graduated highschool and also the year DH and I got married. :blush:


----------



## rjm09

RJM is my sons initials and 09 is the year he was born.


----------



## ferens06

Mine's the name of my uni hall and the year I stayed in it because it was the best year of my life. Don't like it now though haha.x


----------



## Kiki1993

Mines is because my nieces found my real name really hard to say so they created Kiki and it stuck haha :haha: the year following is my year of birth :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I'm Mrs because I'm married, and Eleflump because I love elephants...

...did you know that if you say 'elephant juice', the movements your lips make are the same as if you were saying 'I love you'? :D Hubby and I tell each other 'elephant juice' all the time :)


----------



## Princess_LV

Princess because I'm named after Princess Leia (but spell mine Leah) and LV are my initials. OH calls me princess.... as does my dad still lol.


----------



## babynewbie

When i first joined BnB id just found out i was pregnant with my son, and i was a 'newbie' to all this 'baby' lark :haha:


----------



## chickenchaser

I'm loving all these names ;0)


----------



## Love3Hope4

At the time that I joined BNB, I had 3 children and we were TTC #4. So I loved 3 and hoped it would soon be 4!! Love3Hope4!! Maybe now it should be Love4Hope5??? Ha!


----------



## Chai_w

Chai is a nickname of mine, also spelt chy and w is the first letter of my soon to be married name :cloud9:


----------



## anniepie

Love this- I've been meaning to start a similar post!

I'm Anna, but a handful of people very close to me call me Annie (mum, sister, dad, occasionally OH (he uses things like 'baby' more!) and some old family friends)- it's a term of endearment for me. And the 'pie' part just makes it a little more cutesy, like 'sweetiepie'


----------



## MissCherry15

I use Misscherry15 for almost everything, its a rather long story, basicly i got given the nickname cherrycondoms :blush: by a mate of mine in canada cause i was obsessed with the fact you cant get them over here... and well... it stuck :/ got shortened to cherry and everyone but my mum and dad and very close family call me cherry. So one day i went to make an account on something but cherrycondoms was taken so i chose Misscherry as i am a miss. 
but that was taken so i added my favorite number 15 :D

so when i joined baby and bump i felt it was most appropriate x


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Hi all,

I chose 5_Year_Plan because I like to plan things- particularly my life & goals- & like to know what I'm working for! I like lists & 'ticking things off' as I achieve them!

Just finished my first official 5 year plan which included: graduating from uni with a first, qualifying as a teacher, getting a job, getting a house, getting a new car, getting engaged, getting married & getting promoted!

Now I have achieved all of that I'm ready to start the next 5 year plan- which begins with trying for a family at Christmas!! This next 5 year plan is less jam-packed than the previous, but includes things such as having a second & possibly third child (providing no1 goes smoothly) & moving to a bigger house... I figure I wont have time for much else!!

Loved reading about everyone's names!!

~x~


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi noticed a lot of newbies and thought it would be nice to bring this back up to the top. Please share I love to hear the meaning behind your names :hugs:


----------



## theapple9

-


----------



## teacup

I drink a lot of tea! :haha: I think I had a cup in my hand when registering.


----------



## luciforms

It's a song by the Mars Volta  it just seemed to fit! :flower:


----------



## Medzi

My nickname when I was little was Medzi - my dad used to call me it alll the time :)


----------



## mom2pne

Mine is mom2pne because I'm the mom to Peyton and Eli who are twins and I used that username for several twin sites. I should actually use mom2ttpenl (mom to Trenton, Tyler, Peyton, Eli and Lennox), but that is kind of long!


----------



## Court28

My nickname is Court (usually hahah) and my birthday number is 28. So unoriginal!!!


----------



## Dimples81

i get dimples when i smiled so some people used it as a nickname .My other nickname wasnt anonymous enough for here. 81 is my birth year.


----------



## CupCakeFairy

I make cupcakes...if there's an event, I magically produce an array of delicious cupcakes! I am therefore... The CupCakeFairy... TAdaaaa!! 

It will also work for cakes, cookies, biscuits, tray bakes etc!


----------



## chickenchaser

Great names ladies, love it. XXX


----------



## mrsswaffer

When I joined BnB, I was Mrs. Swaffer-to-be. Now I'm Mrs. Swaffer. ;) I wish I could change my username! :p


----------



## chickenchaser

mrsswaffer2b said:


> When I joined BnB, I was Mrs. Swaffer-to-be. Now I'm Mrs. Swaffer. ;) I wish I could change my username! :p

Mrs Swaffer I think if you contact the admins they can change it for you :hugs:


----------



## mrsswaffer

chickenchaser said:


> mrsswaffer2b said:
> 
> 
> When I joined BnB, I was Mrs. Swaffer-to-be. Now I'm Mrs. Swaffer. ;) I wish I could change my username! :p
> 
> Mrs Swaffer I think if you contact the admins they can change it for you :hugs:Click to expand...

Ooooh, thanks!! I'll try it. :D


----------



## BeeLT

My real name starts with a B and so does DH's. DH & his mom call his little brother M instead of his full name, so my nickname became "B". When I started blogging, I decided to extend B to Bee (uh because bees are the greatest insect ever and they need more people who love them to help find a way to stop colony collapse disorder and mass death by over use of pesticides) and I called DH the Big Bee, because he's bigger than me and he's a big guy. 6' and has forearms that drive me crazy (he's muscular, he chops our firewood by hand for "fun" and doesn't consider it a work out unless he's chopping wood for 3 hours. Nuts right? I'd be dead after 30 minutes!).

The first time I took him home (we live across the country from where I'm from), I told my best & oldest friend that DH was a big guy. Her: "Like a lumberjack?" Me: "shorter than Paul Bunyan". Then she met him and when she & I were alone she says "he's kind of a little guy!" She was being serious but it's turned into a big joke, because DH is NOT a little guy. She's used to dating guys who are in the 6' range and 300lbs. DH is a healthy 200. So by her standards, a little guy. We joke about it now.

Anyway, LT is from my last name. So BeeLT. Tada!

And if anyone is interested, this is my personal blog https://thejourneyofanordinarybee.blogspot.com/ It's mostly a diary to myself, and I make no claims at being a great writer, or super entertaining. But it's some of my inner thoughts, struggles, and happiness.


----------



## kassxox

Its my email kass_xox, which has a pretty simple meaning. 'kass' the start of my name and 'xox' as in kiss, hug, kiss. Just something easy to remember :)


----------



## chickenchaser

:thumbup:


----------



## x__amour

Nothing, haha. It's just a username I've used for a few things. :haha:


----------



## LollyZ

Well, Lolly is a short for my name that I have never used and Z is the first letter of my last name! It's short, simple and hopefully no one from my "real" life will know it's me! :)

Oh, and I'm the one who took that picture <- :D The best one I've ever taken!


----------



## dontworry

I'm a big worrier.


----------



## MissFernandez

Mine is just an alias name. I have it everywhere. It's just easy to remember. plus when I studied Spanish they made you pick a Spanish surname so that you could really get into being and studying Spanish... Guess it's stuck really. :thumbup:


----------



## bornthiswayxo

bornthiswayxo is basically after the Lady Gaga song, with an xo on the end hehe


----------



## Rootyboots

My nickname is 'Rooty' -- it has been since I was about 17! My friend Seb gave it to me because we were at college with a bunch of Germans, who couldn't pronounce my name (which is Ruth) - they struggled with the 'th' sound, so they'd call me 'Root'! and Root became Rooty. Then, my first boyfriend turned that into 'Rootyboots', or sometimes, just 'Boots'. I ditched the boyfriend, but kept the name! :winkwink:

OH and all his family call me 'Rooty'... sometimes I think they forget what my real name is! :haha: I like it better than Ruth, though!


----------



## chickenchaser

I'm loving this.


----------



## chickenchaser

Again I can see loads of new names, so started me wondering again :thumbup:


----------



## goddess25

I can start of from the new crew.

I was 25 when I started using this username and I love all things feminine and really interested in all things mother earth and natural hence I chose goddess


----------



## J04NN4

Mine is just my first name with some numbers in as usually plain old Joanna is taken :haha: I use it in quite a few places.


----------



## chickenchaser

J04NN4 said:


> Mine is just my first name with some numbers in as usually plain old Joanna is taken :haha: I use it in quite a few places.

:thumbup:


----------



## Miniegg27

Mines pretty straight forward as I love mini eggs!! The 27 part was because I was 27 when me and OH were originally suppose to start TTC until he changed the date!! X


----------



## Kians_Mummy

Mines so boring now haha...
I'm A Mummy to a little boy called Kian! Haha


----------



## NurseSooz

I'm a nurse called Sooz! - how dull!


----------



## Squashy

Mine is from a comment from a friends little boy. When she was expecting and we were chatting about babies and I said I can't wait to start a family, her little boy poked my belly and said, 'You're too squashy, you'll never fit a baby in THERE!' lol! It made me laff so much that my friend now calls me Squashy ;)


----------



## vikster

My name is Victoria and Vikster has just ended up being a nickname x


----------



## NaturalMomma

Mine is because I live a more "natural" lifestyle as well as parenting. (organic eating, gardening, using bamboo stuff because it's more eco-friendly, homeschooling, cloth diapering, and so on). And I'm a momma :)


----------



## Girly922

Mine's fairly boring, growing up I was always called girly by my immediate family and I like the number 922 (not sure why) :shrug:


----------



## megan_may

Mines sooo unoriginal, its Megan for my first name and May for my middle name.


----------



## pianogirl

I'm a pianist. I perform and I teach piano, and I love it!


----------



## HazzaB

Hazza is my nickname and I put the B on the end as it is the first letter of someones name that I love.x


----------



## ayami

Mine has no meaning :)

I made it up, when first signing up for the very first website I ever was a member on and just kept it where ever I went afterwards.


----------



## Amazeballs

I use the word "amazeballs" for anything that's fantastic, amazing, wonderful!!It's a fun word to use as it always makes people smile. It's not my nickname or anything I chose it to make you girls read it and laugh out loud :) xx


----------



## CakeCottage

Well mines a bit boring as its the name of my business. I used to like in a cottage and I make cakes :)


----------



## Deutschette

Well, Deutsch is the German word for, well, German. "Deutscher/Deutsche" describes a person from Germany. In English, "-ette" is often added to the end of words to make them female. So Deutschette would be, I guess, a person from Germany with German and English influences, which is what I call my daughter, who was born in Germany to my husband, her father, who is German, and myself, her mother, who is American. She's our little Deutschette! :D


----------



## Finallytrying

My made my name because when when my sister got pregnant and my hubby and I used to watch 16 and pregnant I alway asked him if we could try and finally a year and a half later we were getting married and he said we could try right away so we are finally trying after a year of me asking if we could try.


----------



## sugarplum_elf

Mine isn't a particularly interesting reason - it was coming up to Christmas :xmas9: when I joins B&B and Sugarplum Fairy was taken so I went for Sugarplum Elf. My Avatar does look a bit like me though.


----------



## Hanie22

Mine is my nickname plus 22 is my birthday :D


----------



## Michelle773

Mine is just my name and a random number :D 
Now I wish I'd been more imaginative when signing up


----------



## mrspeanut

My comes from when I was pregnant with my boy who we nicknamed peanut, so dh used to call me 'mrs peanut'. If we get lucky again it'll be popcorn (long story) so maybe I'll have to change my username!


----------



## MalsKerry

Mine is pretty lame my name is Kerry my husbands is Malcolm or mal so I am mals 'Kerry'


----------



## charleybootS

Aww mine's rubbish compared to some of the others...

Charley (that's my name) and Boots....is the name of my cat :haha:

Actually don't know how it ended up with a Capital S at the end lol


----------

